# blackfin chickenrig 8-12



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Ever caught a tuna on a chicken rig and a spinning tackle? We went out to a small patch of rocks I found a couple trips ago in 212 feet and my friend was dropping small chunks of squid on a chicken rig down and starts screaming that she's got something good on. Up comes this blackfin and I stick it with the gaff. My only theory is that there might have been a school going by and it saw a what appeared to be a group of squid headed straight down and it went for the chicken rig. Ended the day going a couple miles Northwest and getting some of the biggest mingos I've ever seen. Biggest was 24 inches and they were fat. It was flat as tits on a boar out there.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dag gone bigSlick, that is some nice mingos!! A1 !! great pic!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those mingos make the blackfin look small


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've caught Blackfin in the dog days of summer at the Edge but only a couple.

My nephew caught a nice 30# Mahi at the Edge in January.

Unusual, but I've also seen a Blackfin Tuna (I think) jumping out of the water after herding baitfish 20 feet off the beach.

Maggie Gray caught a 10" Bonefish off Johnson Beach on a Pompano jig a few years ago.

Nothing is impossible around here, except Manatees... they don't exist north of Tarpon Springs or so.

Jim


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Nothing is impossible around here, except Manatees... they don't exist north of Tarpon Springs or so.
> 
> Jim


But.....but.....Nevermind :whistling:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't say it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------

